# FantasyFeeder.com



## BaronAaron (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone else had trouble getting a password from these guys? A total pro-weight gain site, but I've emailed 'em 4 times from different emails and such, and no response. I did join 'em last year, then suddenly my password no longer worked, they re-registered me, then that password quit.

Haven't posted any awful things there, either---or anything else much, for that matter. Just drop in and look around.

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't have that kind of problem with them. However, I did email twice last year and a friend did too, to get information from the site owners, regarding a person there who was claiming to be a feedee and chatting with guys and giving out my photos as themself. I received no reply which is most unprofessional and unacceptable. I've now posted an ad on the site and will put one of the pics there that the person was giving out, so that they can see I am ME, nobody else is. The site is full of 18 yr old boys pretending to be 30 yr old female feedees anyway, and guys desperate enough to pretend they don't know it. If the site owner took a little care, it could be a good site, as it is, there are some decent people there, but the lack of supervision means people can virtually do what they want and get away with it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I didn't have that kind of problem with them. However, I did email twice last year and a friend did too, to get information from the site owners, regarding a person there who was claiming to be a feedee and chatting with guys and giving out my photos as themself. I received no reply which is most unprofessional and unacceptable. I've now posted an ad on the site and will put one of the pics there that the person was giving out, so that they can see I am ME, nobody else is. The site is full of 18 yr old boys pretending to be 30 yr old female feedees anyway, a*nd guys desperate enough to pretend they don't know it*. If the site owner took a little care, it could be a good site, as it is, there are some decent people there, but the lack of supervision means people can virtually do what they want and get away with it.



I'm amazed by this phenomenon in yahoo- there are obvious fake female IDs in there (they have screen names that sound like porn stars- most real women that play chess tend not to choose "come and get it" type names in a pre-dominantly male forum) but some of the guys go nuts over them- and they are e-regulars, not new to the net. We all get what we deserve sometimes....


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm amazed by this phenomenon in yahoo- there are obvious fake female IDs in there (they have screen names that sound like porn stars- most real women that play chess tend not to choose "come and get it" type names in a pre-dominantly male forum) but some of the guys go nuts over them- and they are e-regulars, not new to the net. We all get what we deserve sometimes....




LOL...Most of the profiles that either have porn star name's,or too many 1's and 0's, tend to be of a commercial nature,i.e. web cam sites. that stuff is just a waste of space really.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> LOL...Most of the profiles that either have porn star name's,or too many 1's and 0's, tend to be of a commercial nature,i.e. web cam sites. that stuff is just a waste of space really.



We call those "ho-bots" in yahoo- but there are also, what I suspect to be, males pretending to be women trying to get the horny guys to cyber quickly. 
If I'm aware of this, why aren't some of the men?


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We call those "ho-bots" in yahoo- but there are also, what I suspect to be, males pretending to be women trying to get the horny guys to cyber quickly.
> If I'm aware of this, why aren't some of the men?



LMAO...They are not aware because they are not thinking with the head on their sholders.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Mar 29, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how many 13 year old girls there are who are so fat they cant hope to walk, having been deliberately fattened by their parents. When I asked one such person how it is I haven't heard about a 13 yr old who weighs more than 800lbs, the reply was obvious - her mum keeps her hidden away, in a room with no rooms! Well of course...

Now it could be argued that the clue to this sort of activity is in the site's title - "FANTASY Feeder" - but I have always thought fantasy is only good when both sides are party to it. Otherwise it's some lame weirdo trying to con a genuine person. 

At least they're normally easy to tell. A fake will either refuse to show any pictures (generally, their mums will not want them to do it, what with them being the heaviest pre-pubescents ever recorded and all), her pictures will be familiar to you, or her pictures will look like they were taken by a stalker, stolen as they are from "candid" sites lol

My best bet is to stay safe. In other words, only chat with Ruby LOL


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

simon_squarepants said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many 13 year old girls there are who are so fat they cant hope to walk, having been deliberately fattened by their parents. When I asked one such person how it is I haven't heard about a 13 yr old who weighs more than 800lbs, the reply was obvious - her mum keeps her hidden away, in a room with no rooms! Well of course...
> 
> Now it could be argued that the clue to this sort of activity is in the site's title - "FANTASY Feeder" - but I have always thought fantasy is only good when both sides are party to it. Otherwise it's some lame weirdo trying to con a genuine person.
> 
> ...




I live by the old adage, "If it sounds too good to be true...it usually is!" It doesn't matter what part of the web you are on... a lot of people fake things. 

Bill


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 29, 2007)

I once went out on a date with a guy I met on a personals site and he told me a grisly story. Long story less long, he met this woman on a site. They hit it off, chatting and such. She sent pictures and talked him into a frenzy and got him all worked up. Finally they decided to meet. He goes to the bar and of course she never shows up but he gets to talking with the bartender and some other patrons in the bar while watching the game. Later, one of the male patrons he'd been chatting with privately confessed to him that HE's the one he'd been talking with online all this time. He was so freaked out by it he could barely tell me the story. Some people are just nutz.


----------



## BaronAaron (Mar 29, 2007)

LMAO at the replies!

My only defense is I just like the pics...and the vids. And the idea...

Thanks for responses...guess they're not on the ball.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 29, 2007)

I had a problem similiar to Ruby's on Fantasyfeeder.com, except that I was receiving very vulgar private messages from men (assuming they were men) claiming that my pictures must be fake. I was rather stunned by this, since none of my pictures I post of myself at fake in the least. Then I received vulgar private messages from people about fattening me up and how they would go about it. Not that I cared about the fattening up part, but it was the saddistic way they put it and the language they used. I emailed Hiccupx (the moderator) and asked him to please do something about the vulgar private messages and the trolls on the board since I could not block these people. I never heard back from him, and it ticked me off so bad that I just stopped going to that website all together.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 29, 2007)

Am I the only person who likes the premise of a site devoted to this theme with a personals section that doesn't cost anything, but wishes it wasn't totally lame?

I find that site creepy/lame... sort of like if we are into the theme at all or wish to meet people who are for whatever reason that we must accept that our lives are one big pink badly drawn cartoon joke? That flash animation thingy... oh that is just bad.

Maybe I'll have to start my own site again. (I did run one in college.)


----------



## Coop (Mar 30, 2007)

Same here. I've joined at least 4 times and have still yet to receive an activation link.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 30, 2007)

Goodness gracious, have none of you ever heard of drag queens? There are many men who dress in women's clothes, and there are far more men with the courage to dress up virtually and anonymously. 

Try talking to these "women" about gay issues. They will totally perk up and get very interested. They are way more interested in talking about gay male issues than any woman I ever met in real life! Either they are female and genuine "fag hags" or they are guys in cyberdrag.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2007)

Just checked it out now .. 

YOU WANT I MAKE YOU FAT?

It's hilarious looking at all the men bitching about how they can't find a woman to feed. It's like .. first you need to work on complete sentences.. we'll discuss women after you graduate elementary school.

I feel bad for anyone legitimately into this. You've got a lot of dumb asses to contend with ..

This Teddy Bear guy is out of his mind. That is all.


----------



## GPL (Mar 30, 2007)

I often read there "I'm a 17 year old girl, weigh over 1000lbs and want to talk to other very obese women. No men please, since I'm a lesbian, I refuse to talk to you guys!" :doh:  

Hehehehehehehe 

GPL.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 30, 2007)

GPL said:


> I often read there "I'm a 17 year old girl, weigh over 1000lbs and want to talk to other very obese women. No men please, since I'm a lesbian, I refuse to talk to you guys!" :doh:
> 
> Hehehehehehehe
> 
> GPL.



LOL....Go over to MySpace and you will see a lot of that type of stuff. When I
chat, unless I know otherwise, I take nothing for granted.


----------



## Deepfriedness (Mar 30, 2007)

Heh... FF is a good laugh if nothing else.

To use an analogy, it's like looking back on a sucky painting you made of a dog when you were a kid. It's crude, unfinished, anatomically incorrect, physically impossible and defies all positive description, but It's endearing in a haphazard way.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We call those "ho-bots" in yahoo- but there are also, what I suspect to be, males pretending to be women trying to get the horny guys to cyber quickly.
> If I'm aware of this, why aren't some of the men?



It's called, "Hope".


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 30, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> Goodness gracious, have none of you ever heard of drag queens? There are many men who dress in women's clothes, and there are far more men with the courage to dress up virtually and anonymously.
> 
> Try talking to these "women" about gay issues. They will totally perk up and get very interested. They are way more interested in talking about gay male issues than any woman I ever met in real life! Either they are female and genuine "fag hags" or they are guys in cyberdrag.



While that is fascinating - and a darn good tip - it kinda sidesteps the issue. Why can't these people just be honest and why is everyone so complacent about it? This is outrageous. If you meet a, "girl" in meatspace who comes on strong and then is all, "Oh come _on_, my name was, 'Kandy munchr' and I was interesting in *you* of_course_ I'm a guy..." wouldn't you be a little bit preturbed?


----------



## hiccupx (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you've been having problems with Fantasy Feeder.

I do try to reply to all the messages I receive. The problem is that it's just so much work running a website, but I've recently appointed some moderators to help on the site so this should free up some time.

I'm also working on the issue of kids and fakes on the site. The difficulty is filtering them out from the other members so as not to ban genuine users.

Please remember though that the site is provided as a free facility for the benefit of the community. It is what you make of it and we need your support and contributions for it to improve.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 31, 2007)

Of course we used to have problems with pretenders on Dim board, and there are still a few of them at nearby sites. It takes work to unseat them, but it can be done.

deviantART is another thing entirely. If you're an FA artist who likes big women, that's fine, but why pretend to be a SSBBW when you're already achieving a creative outlet through DA?
For example: http://jellobuns.deviantart.com

It's the aspect of roleplaying without _obviously_ doing so, that is the most disturbing, because then one cannot be truthful to others and will ultimately harm them... or oneself.


----------



## Moyseku (Apr 4, 2007)

they had some problems on december and on january and febreary because some people hackered them, maybe that is te reazon, your old name must be on the database, have you tried sending an email to hiccups directly??


----------



## Moyseku (Apr 4, 2007)

hiccupx said:


> I'm sorry to hear you've been having problems with Fantasy Feeder.
> 
> I do try to reply to all the messages I receive. The problem is that it's just so much work running a website, but I've recently appointed some moderators to help on the site so this should free up some time.
> 
> ...



yeah hiccupx you have been doing great with your site.


----------

